# The Axe Murderer vs. El Guapo



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

If both guys fought in there prime who do you think would win? This has always been a dream match up of mine, and I think it would make for an interesting fight. So I figured I'd make a poll since these are 2 of the most repected guys on both this forum and in all of mma.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

def..WANDY


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i always go with Bas... watch his career DVD collection and tell my otherwise!


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

bas would lose. he woudlent be able to handle wandy


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Nah, bas would KO wandy


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

if it was a stand up war id give it to wanderlei if it was on the ground bas might get a submission but overall id go with wanderlei :thumbsup:


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i think wand would pull it out but i think it would be a war


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> if it was a stand up war id give it to wanderlei if it was on the ground bas might get a submission but overall id go with wanderlei :thumbsup:


why does nobody realise that Bas was one of the most efficiant and deadly strikers of all time. he dropped guys with one liver shot!!! he KO'd guys with 1 open palm strike! he was more a striker than anything else; he's even said he only learned the ground game to deal with it! He's just a spectacular student of the game. If you get his career DVD, you'll listen to him and hear why there is no excuse for any fighter not to improve with every fight and never lose the same way again!!!


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> why does nobody realise that Bas was one of the most efficiant and deadly strikers of all time. he dropped guys with one liver shot!!! he KO'd guys with 1 open palm strike! he was more a striker than anything else; he's even said he only learned the ground game to deal with it! He's just a spectacular student of the game. If you get his career DVD, you'll listen to him and hear why there is no excuse for any fighter not to improve with every fight and never lose the same way again!!!


Thats exactly right. 

Standing, Bas would knock him out. Now if it were to goto the ground, Bas would submit him. If somehow Bas was getting beat in the stand up he could go for the takedown and submit him. 

Wandy would not be able to handle Bas's kicks or his great body shots. People think that Wandy and Chuck is too close to call, well Bas would KO Chuck in the 1st round. I think Wandy would be a harder match up, but Bas would still knock him out.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Thats exactly right.
> 
> Standing, Bas would knock him out. Now if it were to goto the ground, Bas would submit him. If somehow Bas was getting beat in the stand up he could go for the takedown and submit him.
> 
> Wandy would not be able to handle Bas's kicks or his great body shots. People think that Wandy and Chuck is too close to call, well Bas would KO Chuck in the 1st round. I think Wandy would be a harder match up, but Bas would still knock him out.


Wandy/Bas is one of the fights i'd most like to see, ever!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Bas was the more technical striker.

Bas could take it to the ground if he wanted to, but had problems with Randleman(Though to Bas' credit, it was a prime Randleman). Silva's not Nogueira, but he can avoid subs. 

I'd go with Bas. The people who say Bas was overrated, simply haven't seen Bas in his prime. We're talking about one of the greatest fighters of all time. Silva is no doubt a great fighter, and would pose a threat to anyone. But, I think prime Bas would beat him.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

all bas' greatest wins were by submission vernon white submission, guy mezger submission, Maurice Smith submission, Minoru Suzuki submission he had more submissions than kos and tkos im not ignoring his stand up ability but i just think wnderlei silva would get the better of a stand up war


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> all bas' greatest wins were by submission vernon white submission, guy mezger submission, Maurice Smith submission, Minoru Suzuki submission he had more submissions than kos and tkos im not ignoring his stand up ability but i just think wnderlei silva would get the better of a stand up war


unless you've seen all his fights, you just don't know. and yeah, he won mostly by sub, but that's only because his opponents went to the ground after taking a few of Bas's strikes!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Bas was also freakishly strong in his prime. He treated Maurice Smith & Jason DeLucia like ragdolls. He'd maul his opponents with precise palm strikes, and that was enough to have them begging off. I've said this before, but I'd rather get punched in the face, instead of taking a palm strike from Bas.

Bas is also so much more cool. I know this isn't relevant, but it's the truth. Bas could be screwing my girlfriend while hitting my dog with a baseball bat, and I'd still be marking out and cheering him on in the process.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

wandy is my boy...but i really dont think he can win this one. bas in his prime was just too good. he could stand with wandy effectively and take it to the ground if necessary. i gotta go with bas no matter how much it hurts me to say it.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

hate to say it but its true.. bas rutten would own.. he is the man.. plain and simple


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> Bas was also freakishly strong in his prime. He treated Maurice Smith & Jason DeLucia like ragdolls. He'd maul his opponents with precise palm strikes, and that was enough to have them begging off. I've said this before, but I'd rather get punched in the face, instead of taking a palm strike from Bas.
> 
> Bas is also so much more cool. I know this isn't relevant, but it's the truth. Bas could be screwing my girlfriend while hitting my dog with a baseball bat, and I'd still be marking out and cheering him on in the process.


thats pushing it a little isnt it :dunno: he does do a sick scarface impression though :laugh:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

bas is a cool kat but wandy would beat him, hes to tough. to good with his muay thai, its impossible to break wandy's will. I see a late knockout for wandy or the fight going to a decision.

wandy is very good on the ground, he can hold his own against anyone on the ground.

him and rutten would be a great fight but wandy in my opinion would come out on top.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I picked Bas. Simply because I think he has the slight edge over Wand in the stand up and is much better on the ground. I think Bas' technical striking would outmatch Wand's wild striking.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Damone said:


> _ Bas could be screwing my girlfriend while hitting my dog with a baseball bat, and I'd still be marking out and cheering him on in the process._


that's just some straight up funny shit!:laugh:


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

it would be a ****ing great fight...ken shamrock has beaten bas rutten in a couple of seconds in his prime...but he never faced wandy so umm yah

i think wandy would win


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> We're talking about one of the greatest fighters of all time.


yeah he is..even though ken shamrock will always be better than him since he beat him not once..but twice ahh im just giving u a hard time..but really its true


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> yeah he is..even though ken shamrock will always be better than him since he beat him not once..but twice ahh im just giving u a hard time..but really its true


that theory doesn't hold up, and here's why...

Bas collected all his losses (which number very few) within his first 5 or so fights, maybe a couple more than that... he never lost again in his entire career! think about that. sure, Ken beat Bas, but it was a Bas who had just started out. Bas is the only fighter who can clearly show that he learned from every fight and improved to become, literally, unbeatable in his time!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll go with Bas but this fight is not very predictable IMO. Wandy could easily surprise a lot of you and get a KO. What an awesome fight this would be. 

Damone you got rep for that hilarious shit.

And yea, Ken beat Bas. But you have to remember Ken was a badass in his prime. Good times...


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

pt447 said:


> that theory doesn't hold up, and here's why...
> 
> Bas collected all his losses (which number very few) within his first 5 or so fights, maybe a couple more than that... he never lost again in his entire career! think about that. sure, Ken beat Bas, but it was a Bas who had just started out. Bas is the only fighter who can clearly show that he learned from every fight and improved to become, literally, unbeatable in his time!!!


actually within his first 11 fights but he did go on a winning streak after that actually he is still on his 21 fight winning streak since 1995 :laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i don't think anyone thinks this fight is a sure bet for either of them, but there's no doubt they'd set the ring on fire. i just happen to see Bas pulling it off. Stll, wandy is also one of my favorite fighters, so i'm sorta conflicted...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> actually within his first 11 fights but he did go on a winning streak after that actually he is still on his 21 fight winning streak since 1995 :laugh:


thanks for the correction! But it still does prove my point.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> And yea, Ken beat Bas. But you have to remember Ken was a badass in his prime. Good times...


yeah, was pretty badass back in the day.. one of the top fighters back then..still one of my favorite fighters of all time


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> that theory doesn't hold up, and here's why...
> 
> Bas collected all his losses (which number very few) within his first 5 or so fights, maybe a couple more than that... he never lost again in his entire career! think about that. sure, Ken beat Bas, but it was a Bas who had just started out. Bas is the only fighter who can clearly show that he learned from every fight and improved to become, literally, unbeatable in his time!!!


Thats right, also Ken beat Bas when Bas had almost no ground game. He has said after his second loss to Ken he trained almost solely on the ground game. He said he already knew how to fight standing and all he needed to work on was his ground game, and he never lost after that.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Thats right, also Ken beat Bas when Bas had almost no ground game. He has said after his second loss to Ken he trained almost solely on the ground game. He said he already knew how to fight standing and all he needed to work on was his ground game, and he never lost after that.


and there you have it!:thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea plus he's the coolest mother****er in the fight game bar-none


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea plus he's the coolest mother****er in the fight game bar-none


Seconded:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Thats right, also Ken beat Bas when Bas had almost no ground game. He has said after his second loss to Ken he trained almost solely on the ground game. He said he already knew how to fight standing and all he needed to work on was his ground game, and he never lost after that.



Oh yea, most definitely. Bas went on a nice little tear after he lost to Ken. He defeated Minoru Suzuki by submission. Now, Minoru is a very good Gotch trained submission fighter, and Bas subbed him. If anything, those losses to Ken really helped Bas become a better fighter.

I'll third the "Bas is the coolest mother****er in the fight game bar-none".


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea plus he's the coolest mother****er in the fight game bar-none


Ya theres no doubt about that. I wish he could fight some more.


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

Wandy ko second round


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey who changed my thread title?!! 

O well the new ones cooler anyway.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Hey who changed my thread title?!!
> 
> O well the new ones cooler anyway.


Me. 

I thought it would be more appealing. :thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Me.
> 
> I thought it would be more appealing. :thumbsup:


Good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

El guapooooooo!!!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

whats his nickname mean?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It's floating around these forums somewhere...I can't remember what it is though...wait for pt or cashkola or damone I guess...

Damn this really is a close fight. Look at the votes they are neck n neck.

And you know you gotta keep in mind Bas has seen Wandy's fights prolly quite a few times and analyzes it for PRIDE commentary so he knows exactly what he would need to do to beat Wandy.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> whats his nickname mean?


"the pretty" 
cause he's so handsome! 
(at least he often tells us so!!!)


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Wanderlei all the way, what was Bas last fight in 1999, MMA has grown so much more, dont forget Wanderlei stood toe to toe with Crocop in there 1st Fight, and Crocop absolutely demolishes Kevin Randleman,(im not talkn about that fluke of a first fight) who Bas had a tough time dealing with for his Championship Match back in UFC 20, then add on top of it, 
you lose Twice to Ken Shamrock and Once to Frank Shamrock (even though he did beat Frank the 2nd time)

yes he wasnt as experienced when he first fought Ken, but regardless, thats no ones fault but your own for not training ground game during that time

i think both are awesome fighters but Wanderlei earns my respect the most, since being champ since 2001 and constantly fighting Pride HWs even though i dont think he should


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> Wanderlei all the way, what was Bas last fight in 1999, MMA has grown so much more, dont forget Wanderlei stood toe to toe with Crocop in there 1st Fight, and Crocop absolutely demolishes Kevin Randleman,(im not talkn about that fluke of a first fight) who Bas had a tough time dealing with for his Championship Match back in UFC 20, then add on top of it,
> you lose Twice to Ken Shamrock and Once to Frank Shamrock (even though he did beat Frank the 2nd time)
> 
> yes he wasnt as experienced when he first fought Ken, but regardless, thats no ones fault but your own for not training ground game during that time
> ...


i think most people are talking about bas in his prime agianst wanderlei not the bas of now and bas actually fought this year but ya before that he hadnt fought since like 1999 and the kevin randleman that fought bas was different than the one that fought crocop the one that fought bas was in his prime and the best he ever was


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> Wanderlei all the way, what was Bas last fight in 1999, MMA has grown so much more, dont forget Wanderlei stood toe to toe with Crocop in there 1st Fight, and Crocop absolutely demolishes Kevin Randleman,(im not talkn about that fluke of a first fight) who Bas had a tough time dealing with for his Championship Match back in UFC 20, then add on top of it,
> you lose Twice to Ken Shamrock and Once to Frank Shamrock (even though he did beat Frank the 2nd time)
> 
> yes he wasnt as experienced when he first fought Ken, but regardless, thats no ones fault but your own for not training ground game during that time
> ...


don't forget that Bas is one of the main guys who changed MMA. Ken didn't, Royce didn't, they just brought great style to "NHB" fighting, but Bas was a true MMA fighter. he learned what he needed to survive anywhere in any situation. Bas was an MMA fighter before anyone thought up the term. And the Bas of today could still whoop 90% of the fighters out there!!!

i'll say it again; if you haven't seen his career, then you don't know what he's capable of!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> Wanderlei all the way, what was Bas last fight in 1999, MMA has grown so much more, dont forget Wanderlei stood toe to toe with Crocop in there 1st Fight, and Crocop absolutely demolishes Kevin Randleman,(im not talkn about that fluke of a first fight) who Bas had a tough time dealing with for his Championship Match back in UFC 20, then add on top of it,
> you lose Twice to Ken Shamrock and Once to Frank Shamrock (even though he did beat Frank the 2nd time)
> 
> yes he wasnt as experienced when he first fought Ken, but regardless, thats no ones fault but your own for not training ground game during that time
> ...


Randleman was pretty good in his prime. I mean, here's this huge, strong wrestler and he's content with ripping your head off. Randleman's inconsistent though. Bas was lucky(Unlucky?) enough to face a motivated Monster. I actually thought Bas lost that fight, but that's another topic altogether.

I might be in the minority here, but I really didn't care for Cro Cop vs Wandy 1. It just seemed like they were too respectful of each other, and didn't really commit to anything. I really wouldn't use that as an example. 

Ken & Frank were no slouches back then.

The ground game wasn't as explored as it is now. Bas made up for the lack of knowledge with training heavily. He became a much better fighter after the ken fights.

I still think Bas(In his prime) would pick Wandy a part with precise strikes. Wandy would put up a good fight though.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

bas lost that fight with randleman. he was controled the whole time. he landed a couple highkicks that didnt even phase randleman and the docter looked at bas' face like 10 times during that fight.

If bas was so good on the ground he would have submitted randleman, if he was so good standing he would have knocked him out.


after the decision was called everyone was stunned, it was clear as krystal k-ran won that fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> bas lost that fight with randleman. he was controled the whole time. he landed a couple highkicks that didnt even phase randleman and the docter looked at bas' face like 10 times during that fight.
> 
> If bas was so good on the ground he would have submitted randleman, if he was so good standing he would have knocked him out.
> 
> ...


Some great fighters have bad performances. Bas vs Randleman was one of them.

Hell, even Wandy has the Belfort fight & the 2nd Cro Cop fight.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Damone said:


> Some great fighters have bad performances. Bas vs Randleman was one of them.
> 
> Hell, even Wandy has the Belfort fight & the 2nd Cro Cop fight.


don't forget, Randleman was young and super-pumed up with roids!!! he literally was a monster!!! it's hard to hurt a man who can't feel pain...


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> If bas was so good on the ground he would have submitted randleman, if he was so good standing he would have knocked him out.


Randleman was not human in that fight. He probably had 0% body fat and all pumped on roids, he was so damn strong I don't think anyone would have been able to submit him. 

Bas always had problems with his takedown defense (I think it was mostly because of his squared up type stance) and because he was fighting superroid randleman that night he could not stop the takedown, therefore he could not knock him out. But if he were fighting Wandy he obviously wouldn't be worrying about the takedown.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> Some great fighters have bad performances. Bas vs Randleman was one of them.
> 
> Hell, even Wandy has the Belfort fight & the 2nd Cro Cop fight.


ya but when bas faced randleman he was in his prime when wandy fought belfort he hadnt peaked yet and the cro cop fight well... thats one of the top fighters in the world at this point


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

pt447 said:


> don't forget, Randleman was young and super-pumed up with roids!!! he literally was a monster!!! it's hard to hurt a man who can't feel pain...


This is true. Randleman is such a waste of potential.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Randleman was not human in that fight. He probably had 0% body fat and all pumped on roids, he was so damn strong I don't think anyone would have been able to submit him.
> 
> Bas always had problems with his takedown defense (I think it was mostly because of his squared up type stance) and because he was fighting superroid randleman that night he could not stop the takedown, therefore he could not knock him out. But if he were fighting Wandy he obviously wouldn't be worrying about the takedown.


what's interesting is, despite Bas having poor takedown defense, he probably has the higest percentage of Subs after being taken down. what i mean is, that being taken down, never put bas in any real danger!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Damone said:


> This is true. Randleman is such a waste of potential.


my question is, what potential? he's always been a roid-beast... therefore we don't know what he looks like, or what his abilities are without roids--or hammerhouse. i don't think he's a waste of potential, just a waste!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Charisma.

Explosiveness.

Nice hand speed.

Vicious takedowns.

Vicious GnP.

You just have to watch Randleman when he's truly "on". I'd recommend his performance at Championship Chaos 2. Those knee's were just brutal. He could've been much more than he was, if he just learned something other than wrestling & lifting weights.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

*El Guapo*

El Guapo was the bad guy in the movie Three Amigos...
El Guapo

Three Amigos classic scene...
My Little Buttercup


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

Bas hands down.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

bas has barely fought anybody good in his whole career and he lost twice to ken shamrock. hes from the old says.

wandy has fougth the who's who of mma his whole career and won almost every time by knckout. hes even beat guys bigger than him.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> *bas has barely fought anybody good in his whole career* and he lost twice to ken shamrock. hes from the old says.
> 
> wandy has fougth the who's who of mma his whole career and won almost every time by knckout. hes even beat guys bigger than him.


Now this guy REALLY knows his stuff... 




^^(sarcasm)


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

whats untrue about that mr. has a pic of ruttens face on your avatar.

Ill say it again:

bas has barely fought anybody good in his whole career compared to wandy. bas kicked the crap out of guys from the old days and has only a few wins over recognizable fighters.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> whats untrue about that mr. has a pic of ruttens face on your avatar.
> 
> Ill say it again:
> 
> bas has barely fought anybody good in his whole career compared to wandy. bas kicked the crap out of guys from the old days and has only a few wins over recognizable fighters.


Guys who are recognizable by your standards. In ten years most of the guys Silva's fighting now probably wont be recognizable to alot of people either.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

All im really saying is that comparing the qaulity of opponents and wins over qaulity opponents wandy comes out on top by long shot.

randleman is actually one of the best fighters bas has ever faced and he got dominated.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> whats untrue about that mr. has a pic of ruttens face on your avatar.
> 
> Ill say it again:
> 
> *bas has barely fought anybody good in his whole career* compared to wandy. bas kicked the crap out of guys from the old days and has *only a few wins over recognizable fighters.*


Well, Mr. has a gif. of Wanderlei in his avatar.

To say he has barely fought anyone good his whole career is just ignorant. Like asskicker said, these guys may not be recognizable to you, but they were the best there were back then. 

When Pancrase started up the best fighters in the world were fighting there and the competition wasn't split like it is with Pride and the UFC today. The guys Bas was fighting, like Frank and Ken shamrock, Guy Mezger, Yoshiki Takahashi, and Minoru Suzuki were the best in the world at the time. Bas was beating most of the guys he was up against pretty easy and quickly. Hell they even trained Kengo Watanabe just to beat Bas Rutten. 

Before Bas's fight with Osami Shibuya he even told all the other Pancrase guys that he was going to win the fight with something he cooked up that he called the Bas Rutten neck crank, and he did exactly that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Minoru Suzuki was a very dangerous submission fighter. He subbed Maurice Smith and Ken Shamrock(twice). Bas not only KO'd him once, but he also subbed him. 

Bas has beaten Maurice Smith, Frank Shamrock(Who was really good when he first started. Frank was a fast learner), Guy Mezger, Masakatsu Funaki, & TK. That is an impressive list.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I think Bas would take Wanderlei. 

In every fight that Wanderlei has been in with an opponent that is even half-confident in thier striking, he has been dropped/rocked. It happened in the second Sakuraba fight, with Mezger, Henderson, his first fight with Rampage, and I don't have to mention what happened with Mark Hunt or Mirko Filipovic. The difference between Bas and a lot of those guys is that if Bas rocks/drops a person, he will finish them.

I know Bas had trouble with Randleman, but do you really see Wanderlei trying to ground and pound? Do you think he has the same skill or body mass to be able to wrestle Bas down and keep him down? No he doesn't, and he doesn't fight that style anyways.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Onganju said:


> I think Bas would take Wanderlei.
> 
> In every fight that Wanderlei has been in with an opponent that is even half-confident in thier striking, he has been dropped/rocked. It happened in the second Sakuraba fight, with Mezger, Henderson, his first fight with Rampage, and I don't have to mention what happened with Mark Hunt or Mirko Filipovic. The difference between Bas and a lot of those guys is that if Bas rocks/drops a person, he will finish them.
> 
> I know Bas had trouble with Randleman, but do you really see Wanderlei trying to ground and pound? Do you think he has the same skill or body mass to be able to wrestle Bas down and keep him down? No he doesn't, and he doesn't fight that style anyways.


but you can also think of it the other way around in that all these people who are usually good at rocking and finishing people couldnt finish wanderlei (with the exception of crocop) wanderlei has very good recovery when rocked almost freakish


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> but you can also think of it the other way around in that all these people who are usually good at rocking and finishing people couldnt finish wanderlei (with the exception of crocop) wanderlei has very good recovery when rocked almost freakish


Oh yeah... That's very true.

When I say that "I think Bas could take Wanderlei," I am not saying it in any way that would mean it to be a cake walk. However, as the old cliche' goes "Styles make fights" and Wanderlei's style of fighting plays more into Bas' strengths than the other way around.

It would have been a fun affair. Unfortunately, it won't happen.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Onganju said:


> Oh yeah... That's very true.
> 
> When I say that "I think Bas could take Wanderlei," I am not saying it in any way that would mean it to be a cake walk. However, as the old cliche' goes "Styles make fights" and Wanderlei's style of fighting plays more into Bas' strengths than the other way around.
> 
> It would have been a fun affair. Unfortunately, it won't happen.


i guess it could happen since bas just recently fought but i dont think the bas of today would take wanderlei


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i guess it could happen since bas just recently fought but i dont think the bas of today would take wanderlei


I don't think anyone is saying the Bas of today can take him. Even if he could we don't really know how good he is. We did see him destroy Ruben Villareal, but he is Ruben Villareal and he took the fight in two days notice. And Bas hasn't been able to compete because he has a bad knee and had surgery. I would definitely have to go with Wanderlei if he were fighting todays Bas. 

And like Onganju said, it would not be a cake walk for either fighter, Bas in his prime or not. Saying either fighter to win is reasonable, but if anyone were to say one would easily beat the other, well that is just ignorant.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

What are you guys on angel dust, Wandy would destroy bas after bas gassed out in the second round. Give me a break, I thought you stupid arm chair warriors kinda had a grip on reality. guess not. Guapo maybe 10 years ago. Another thing watching the new improved mixed arts is a big difference then going out there and performing it. especially on a great younger more experienced fighter like silva. Wandy in my opinion would dominate guapo, he is to old to fight the cream of the crop.NO diss to bas he is a great fighter and my favorite commentator.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Guapo maybe 10 years ago.*

You might want to go back, and re-read the entire topic. Because, the entire thread is about Silva vs a prime Rutten.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

I love this Bas Rutten highlight clip... (has this been posted before? sorry if it has). Rutten's end fight "splits jump" reminds me of the battleaxe kicks Andy Hug would do after a win. Second, the last bit of the clip has Rutten in a robocop type outfit, presumably from a shoot for a film or commercial. He's goofing around between takes, and ends up doing the moon walk while trying to spin a pistol on his finger. The props/armourer guy has seen enough (from a safety perspective), but still manages to laugh while taking the pistol away from Rutten. Funny....

Bas Rutten HL


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

wandy would put him to sleep


----------

